# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Հարցեր առողջագետին

## Առողջագետ

Ես գիտեմ, որ մեր երիտասարդները շատ հարցեր են ունենում` կապված առողջության, ճիշտ սննդի,  մաշկի խմանքի և այլ խնդիրների հետ:  Կարծում եմ, ձեզ համար հետաքրքիր կլինի փորձառու բժշկի  պատասխանը, առավելևս, որը զուգակցում է ակադեմիական բժշկությունը և բնական բժշկությունը:
Այստեղ կլինեն ընդհանուր պատասխաններ, իսկ կոնկրետ խնդիրներով կարող եք դիմել PM-ով:

----------


## Fedayi

Խնդրում եմ պատասխանել` ինչքան  քնելն է ճիշտ, էս վերջերս 7 ժամից ավել չեմ կարողանում քնել և ինձ թվում է` դա օպտիմալ ժամանակահատված է:
Նախապես` շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Առողջագետ

Ինչպես յուրահատուկ են մարդու հասակը, կշիռը, այլ հատկանիշներ, այդպես էլ քնելը: Այստեղ ճիշտ կլինի այսպես կողմնորոշվել. եթե առողջությունը, ինքնազգացումը, ֆիզիկական և հոգեկան զվարթությունը տեղն են, ուրեմն, նորմալ է, ի դեպ, արդեն գարուն է, և քունը ինքնաբերաբար պետք է կրճատվի. 7 ժամը կարծում եմ, լրիվ բավարար են: Լիարժեք կյանքով ապրող մարդու "քունը չի տանում", շտապում է արթնանալ և անցնել կյանքին` դա լավ նշան է:

----------


## Fedayi

Շատ շնորհակալ եմ:
Մի մոնղոլական իմաստություն տեղադրեմ այս համատեքստում:

Ինչքան շուտ վեր կենաս, այնքան շատ բան կտեսնես, ինչքան ուշ քնես, այնքան շատ բան կլսես:

----------


## Artgeo

Հարգելի Առողջագետ ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք արագ և առողջության համար անվնաս փորի վերացման համար: Տարատեսակ վարժություններն ու սննդի սահմանափակումը երկու շաբաթվա ընթացքում, օգուտ չեն տվել…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հարգելի Առողջագետ

Խրոնիկ ֆարինգիտը բուժման ենթակա է?

----------


## Առողջագետ

Առանց սննդի կարգավորման, դեռ վարժությունները չհաշված, ոչինչ անել չի լինի, իսկ ամենակարևորը տարբեր հեղուկների սահմանափակումն է, հատկապես ուտելու ընթացքում կամ անմիջապես հետո: Այդ սովորույթը չափազանց վտանգավոր է առողջության համար, ոչ միայն "փոր" կտա, այլ ավելի տհաճ հետևանքներ: Մի-քիչ զգոնություն` ջերմուկը, հյութերը /բնական, թե արհեստական, գրեթե տարբերություն չկա/, անգամ սովորական ջուրը պիտի լինի մի առ ժամանակ կոնտրոլի տակ: Պակասեցնել ջրալի ճաշերը, դրանց օգտակարության "միֆը" մնացել է անցյալում: Ավելացնել մրգի /քաղցած վիճակում/, կանաչիների, բանջարեղենի օգտագործումը: Մի խոսքով, որոշ գործ կա անելու այդ "հաճելի" հավելյալ մասից ազատվելու համար: Բայց շատ ցանկալի է ազատվել: Եթե կզգաս, որ պատրաստ ես, կարող եմ ավելի լուրջ օգնություն ցույց տալ:

----------


## WArmanW

Հարգելի առողջագետ: Արդյոք գիտեք թե ինչու է մեր օրգանիզմը կախված թթվածնից? ոնց է այն փոխանցվում մեր օրգանիզմին?

----------


## Առողջագետ

Նախ, ավարտեմ առաջին հարցի պատասխանը` որովայնը /փորը/ փոքրացնելու վերաբերյալ: Մի-քանի օրվա քաղցը և լոգանքը անկասկած կօգնեն, բայց հենց որ սկսեցիր հաց ուտել, կարող ես չաղանալ, անգամ ավելի, քանի-որ օրգանիզմը այդ ընթացքում մաքրվում, դատարկվում է, և մզված սպունգի նման սկսում է ներծծել այն ամենը, որ ուտում ես: Այդ պատճառով տրված խոհուրդները  հեղուկների վերաբերյալ հատկապես մնում են ուժի մեջ:
Galatea-ն հարցնում է, թե ինչ է քրոնիկ ֆարինգիտը, և արդյոք բուժելի է :
Դա ըմպանի լորձաթաղանթի բորբոքումն է, և հիմնականում կապված է մեր սխալ խնամքի, սննդի, նաև շնչած օդի աղտոտվածության հետ: Շատ տաք և շատ սառը սնունդը կամ ըմպելիքները, գազ պարունակող, սխալ խառը սնունդըընդհանրապես, էլ չեմ ասում ալկոհոլն ու ծխախոտը, մեքենաների արտանետումների հետ... ահա այսքանը բավարար է, որ բոլորը տառապեն ֆարինգիտով: Ի դեպ, ես ինքս շատ տարիներ առաջ չափազանց տհաճ ֆարինգիտ ունեի, անընդհատ որևէ փափկացնող բան էի կաթեցնում կամ համապատասխան հաբեր դնում լեզվիս տակ` չէր օգնում, իսկ երբ փոխեցի սնունդս` շատ շուտ նկատեցի, որ բոլոր երևույթները ինքնաբերաբար անցան: Այսօր իմ շատ հիվանդությունների մասին մոռացել եմ: 

Շատ զարմանալի է WArmanW-ի հարցը  թթվածնի յուրացման մեխանիզմների մասին. դա թերևս ամենահայտնի բանն է, որ կա բժշկության մեջ, նկարագրված է ցանկացած ֆիզիոլոգիայի գրքում, թոքերում ընթացող հիմնական պրոցեսն է: Գուցե դու այլ բան նկատի ունեիր, գուցե խոսքը պրանայի մասին է, կամ որևէ այլ յուրահատուկ խնդրի, թե չէ թթվածնի մասին բժշկությանն էլ, ինձ էլ երկրորդ կուրսից հայտնի է:
Եթե կուզես , պարզաբանիր կամ լրացրու հարցդ:

----------


## WArmanW

ես գիտեմ միայն որ թթվածինը մտնում է մեր թոքերը, այնտեղ մի կերպ սինթեզվում՝ լուզվում արյան հետ, բայց չգիտեմ թե ոնց է դա կատարվում… եթե կարելի է պարզաբանեք:

----------


## Artgeo

Շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար։ Մի քանի հարց ևս։

Այսինքն, ջուրն ու ուտելիքը միասին չպիտի լինեն, իսկ առանձին ջուր կարելի է խմել որքան ուզե՞ս։  Ասենք ուտելուց առաջ և կես ժամ հետո։

Կա կարծիք, որ ծխախոտ ծխելուց  կտրուկ հրաժարվելը վտագավոր է առողջության համար։ Դա այդպե՞ս է։ 

Ծխելն ու մարմնի քաշը իրար հետ որևէ ուղղակի կապ ունե՞ն։

----------


## Fedayi

Հարգելի' Առողջագետ: Գործիս բերումով շատ եմ նստում համակարգչի դիմաց: Հնարավորինի սահմաններում, ին՞չ խորհուրդ կտաք, ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ մեղմացնել դրա վնասակար ազդեցությունը:

----------


## Առողջագետ

ԱArtgeo-ին շարունակում եմ պատասխանել. այո, սննդից առանձին ջուր կամ հեղուկ կարելի է խմել, կամ ուտելուց առաջ, կամ 1,5-2ժամ հետո: Բայց թլի պիտի հետևել. կան "չոր" տիպի մարդիկ, որոնց հյուսվածքներում ջուրը քիչ է, իսկ կան "հյութալի", որոնք առանց այն էլ շատ են ջուր պարունակում, պարզ է, որ առաջիններին ավելի շատ ջուր է պետք, քան երկրորդներին: Հետո միշտ գերադասեք մաքուր ջուրը, եթե ուզում եք  առողջ լինել: 
Երբ մարդը ծխելը թողնում է, նրա հյուսվածքները ավելի լավ են սնվում, քանի-որ նիկոտինը խաթարում է շատ սննդարար նյութերի, վիտամինների ներծծումը, մարդը թերսնվում է, իսկ երբ թողնում է` սնուցումը լավանում է : Այս պատճառով եթե որոշել եք թողնել ծխելը, ինչը ինքնին շատ կարևոր է, ապա պետք է կարգավորել սնունդը և այլ միջոցներով կանխել գիրացումը:


Fedayi-ին խորհուրդ կտայի կարդալ "Համակարգիչը և առողջությունը" թեման dnforum.am-ում, այնտեղ բավականին մանրամասն ներկայացված է իր հարցի պատասխանը:

----------


## homo faber

Հարգելի առողջագետ,
նյարդային վիճակը մարդու մոտ կարող է՞ առաջացնել մաշկային պիգմենտավորում:

կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ

----------


## Առողջագետ

Կարող է,  իհարկե, նյարդային վիճակը ամեն ինչ "կարող" է, սակայն հնարավոր է նաև լյարդի աղտոտվածության գործոնը, որովհետև պիգմենտները հիմնականում այնտեղ են սինթեզվում: Լիարժեք պատասխանի, առավելևս օգնության  համար ավելի շատ բան պետք է իմանալ:

----------


## homo faber

Չգիտեմ , որ հուշումը կարող է օգտակար լինել, բայց այդ պիգմենտները հայտնվել են հանգստից հետո: Բժիշկների մի մասը վստահեցնում է, որ դա ուժեղ արևի հետևանք է, և հիմա էլ մաշկս ավելի շատ լույսի կարիք ունի: բայց այս աղտորոշմանը թերահավատորեն եմ մոտենում: 
մի քանիսն էլ պնդում են, որ նյարդային վիճակի հետ է կապված :

----------


## Առողջագետ

Տեսնել է պետք, եթե կուզեք, PM գրեք,հեռախոսը տամ, պայմանավորվենք:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Կցանկանայի մի քիչ տեղեկություն ստանալ արյան ճնշման` գլխացավերի արտահայտման մասին: Եվ թե ո՞ր դեպքում ի՞նչ պետք է ձեռնարկել:
Նախապես շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Առողջագետ

Ցանկալի է նախ փոքրիկ "օրագիր" ստեղծել. օրը 2-3 անգամ չափել ճնշումը, ապա նաև գլխացավերի, վատ ինքնազգացման ժամանակ: Այս մինիմալ տվյալներով պետք է դիմել բժշկի. կամ դեղորայքային, կամ բնաբույժի. արդեն գիտեք որ ես դեղորայքային բժշկության կողմնակիցը չեմ, հատկապես, եթե դա վերաբերվում է համեմատաբար երիտասարդ մարդկանց: Կարող եք դիմել ինձ նամակով ավելի մանրամասն տեղեկություններ հաղորդելու համար:

----------


## VisTolog

Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հանգստացնել նյարդերը: :Smile:

----------


## Առողջագետ

Ասում են, ամեն ինչ նյարդերից է... հարց է ծագում, իսկ նյարդերը ինչի՞ց են...
Մի զարմանալի պատասխան պիտի տամ. բացի ժառանգական հակումից, տեսակից և այլն, նյարդերը... աղիքներից են, նրանցում ապրող միկրոֆլորայից: Պատկերացնում եք, ոչ մեկ անգամ են տեսել. առաջին օրը մարդը գալիս է գրգռված, լարված, գրիչը ձեռքում բռնել ու գրել չի կարող, ոտքերը դողում են կամ թրթռում... Փոխում եմ սնունդը, հաջորդ անգամ ներս է մտնում բոլորովին այլ դեմքով, հայացքով, խաղաղված... նրանցիվ մեկը մի անգամ զարմանալի խոստովանություն արեց. "Այ բժշկուհի ջան, երեկ նույնիսկ հարկայինից էին եկել, էլի չլարվեցի, բոլորովին պետքիս չէր, իրանք էլ էին զարմացած": Պատկերացնում եք, չէ, "հարկայինի" այցը ինչ նյարդայնություն է առաջացրել այդ մարդու մոտ ամեն անգամ, իսկ այս անգամ արդեն այլ է եղել:
Ես միշտ մի օրինակ եմ բերում, որ հասկանալի լինի մարդկանց համար: Ասենք, թե դուք մեծ բնակարան ունեք, և մեկ սենյակը վարձով եք տալիս: Եթե ձեր բախտը բերի, և մի լավ, խելոք, ուշիմ, կիրթ երիըասարդ գա, ուսանող կամ գիտնական... դա շատ դրական ազդեցություն կարող է ունենալ ձեր ընտանիքի, երեխաների վրա: Բայց եթե հանկարծ մի "հանցագործի" պատահեք` ձեր տան անդորրը կխաթարվի, կռիվներ կլինեն, ձեր երեխաները կտուժեն, վերջում էլ կարող է ձեր առողջությանը կամ կյանքին վնաս լինել:
Ահա մենք էլ ներսում բնակեցված ենք, այդպես է որոշել բնությունը: Եթե այնտեղ ներդաշնակորեն ապրում են մեզ բարեկամ բակտերիաները` կոլի-բակտերիաները, թթվային և այլ... ապա խաղաղություն և առողջություն է ներսում, եթե կոլին ճնշված է, կամ "այլասերված", իսկ ներսում նեխային միկրոբների "խրախճանք " է... ապա այդտեղ առաջացած թույները թունավորում են ուղեղի նուրբ նյադյային բջիջները, և ստացվում է այն, ինչ մենք կոչում ենք նյարդայնություն իր բոլոր հետևանքներով:

----------


## Սաքուլ

Տիկին Նալյան, կոնկրետ ինչ բժիշկ եք, նեղ մասնագիտություն ունեք?

----------


## Առողջագետ

Իհարկե, ունեմ, իմ նեղ մասնագիտությունը սրտաբանությունն է, ես 15 տարի աշխատել եմ Սրտաբանության ինստիտուտի ռևմատոլոգիայի և իշեմիկ հիվանդության բաժանմունքներում, այնտեղ եմ արել թեկնածուական դիսերտացիան: Սակայն հետագայում հեռացել եմ բժշկության մեջ նեղ մասնագիտացման գաղափարից, նաև դեղորայքային բժշկության որոշ սկզբունքներից /դրական առումով "ընդդիմադիր" եմ դարձել/: Արդեն 17-18 տարի ուսումնասիրում եմ և հիվանդներին բուժում բնական այլընտրանքային եղանակներով, ստանալով ավելի էական կլինիկական արդյունքներ:
Այդ բժշկությունը ներառնում է 5-7 հազար տարվա արևելյան և արևմտյան բժշկական ուղղություններ և մեթոդներ: Այսօր ամբողջ աշխարհը հետզհետե թեքվում է դեպի այդպիսի մեղմ և անվտանգ բժշկություն, և այդ մասնագետները կոչվում են բնաբույժներ, կամ, ինչպես մենք ենք կոչել մեզ` առողջագետներ /սանոլոգիա-գիտելիք առողջության մասին/:

----------


## Second Chance

Հարգելի առողջագետ ինչպես կարելի է վերացնել ցրտահարության հետքերը /մաշկի վրա/ մատներս գրեթե ամեն ձմեռ ցրտահարվում և ուռչում են, դա ինձ այնքան չի անհանգստացնում, որքան որ թողած հետքերը :Sad:  մատներիս ծայրերի մաշկը մի տեսակ մգացած է մնում կարմարած և մի տեսակ հավաքված: Խնդրում եմ մի խորհուրդ տվեք եթե հնարավոր է վերականգնել դա որևէ դեղամիջոցով:

----------


## Առողջագետ

Սիրելի Ամինա, տեսնել է պետք, առանց դրա դժվարանում եմ օգնել: Անհրաժեշը են մի-քանի ընդհանուր և հիմնականում տեղական միջոցներ արյան շրջանառությունը կարգավորելու համար. կոնտրաստ "վաննաներ", յուղային մերսումներ, ակնամոմով հատուկ միջոցներ: Մոտավորապես այսքանը, կարող եք PMգրել, հեռախոսի համարը ստանալ և գալ կոնսուլտացիայի:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Իհարկե, ունեմ, իմ նեղ մասնագիտությունը սրտաբանությունն է, ես 15 տարի աշխատել եմ Սրտաբանության ինստիտուտի ռևմատոլոգիայի և իշեմիկ հիվանդության բաժանմունքներում, այնտեղ եմ արել թեկնածուական դիսերտացիան: Սակայն հետագայում հեռացել եմ բժշկության մեջ նեղ մասնագիտացման գաղափարից, նաև դեղորայքային բժշկության որոշ սկզբունքներից /դրական առումով "ընդդիմադիր" եմ դարձել/: Արդեն 17-18 տարի ուսումնասիրում եմ և հիվանդներին բուժում բնական այլընտրանքային եղանակներով, ստանալով ավելի էական կլինիկական արդյունքներ:
> Այդ բժշկությունը ներառնում է 5-7 հազար տարվա արևելյան և արևմտյան բժշկական ուղղություններ և մեթոդներ: Այսօր ամբողջ աշխարհը հետզհետե թեքվում է դեպի այդպիսի մեղմ և անվտանգ բժշկություն, և այդ մասնագետները կոչվում են բնաբույժներ, կամ, ինչպես մենք ենք կոչել մեզ` առողջագետներ /սանոլոգիա-գիտելիք առողջության մասին/:


Յոգերը ասում են , որ սրտի բնավորությունը նման է ազնվացեղ ձիու բնավորությանը՝ ինքնահաՃ ու խրտնող: Սրտի հետ ասում են նրանք , հարկավոր է հարգանքով ու քնքշանքով վերաբերվել , սիրալիր համոզել նրանց , բայց չվախեցնել : Դա մի ինչ որ լյարդ չէ , որի վրա կարող ես  գոռալ  :Jpit: 
Հարգելի Առողջագետ սրտիս շրջանում հաճախակի են առաջանում տհաճ զգացողություններ :Երբեմն բանը հասնում է ցավային նոպաների , իսկ օբյեկտիվ փոփոխություններ ո՛չ սրտում , ո՛չ սրտասնույց անոթնորում չկան , ցավերը գիտեմ որ զուտ նյարդային են : Ինչպե՞ս ազատվել այդպիսի ենթագիտակցական վախերից  :Cry:

----------


## Դեկադա

Հարգելի  առողջագետ  ինչի  հետ  է  կապված  խալերի  առաջացումը, վերջի  տարիներին նրանց  թինը  ավելանում  է:Արդյո՞ք  դա  վտանգավոր  է

----------


## Առողջագետ

Նախ, ինչ վերաբերվում է սրտային ցավերին. դա եղել է իմ գիտական հետազոտությունների նյութը, և կարող եմ ասել, որ այդ ցավերի մեծ մասը` մոտ 70-80% "անմեղ" ցավեր են, ծագում են ոչ թե սրտի օրգանական փոփոխություններից, այլ *հարսրտային* բնույթ ունեն` մեր հոգսերի, սթրեսների հիմնական դրսևորումն են: Այստեղ կարևոր է գիտակցել, որ մեր "նյութական" սիրտը "պարուրված" է էներգետիկ թաղանթով, և հենց նրա "միջով" են հոսում մեր բոլոր ապրումներն ու հոգսերը, և դրա դրսևորումներն են ձեր գանգատները: Ասեմ, որ լավ սրտաբանի համար այդ ցավերն ու գանգատները տարանջատելը բոլորովին դժվար չէ, նույնիսկ առանց հատուկ հետազոտության, առավելևս Է ԷՍԳ-ի և այլ միջոցների կիրառումով:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է բուժմանը. պատկերացրեք, դեղորայքով դա գրեթե հնարավոր չէ, սակայն շատ լավ ենթարկվում է առողջ ապրելակերպի և բնական բժշկության միջոցներին, քանի-որ դրանք հրաշալի նպաստում են ներքին լարվածության վերացմանը, անոթները լայնացնում և լավացնում սնուցումը... այսպես նպաստում այդ ցավերի վերացմանը:
Ամենակարևորը` պետք չէ վախենալ, դա խորացնում է վիճակը, սակայն պետք է "զննել" կենսակերպը` սնունդը, ծխել-չծխելը և այլն, և համապատասխան ուղղումներ մտցնել` սա կլինի ավելի լուրջ հետագա հիվանդությունները կանխելու լավագույն միջոցը:

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց
Պատասխանում եմ Գայանեին. իհարկե, այսօր խալերի նկատմամբ մի-քիչ չափազանցված վախեր կան, որոնք ես բոլորովին օգտակար չեմ համարում: Սակայն շատ անհոգ էլ լինել չի կարելի. նոր խալերի առաջացումը կարող է կապված լինել նյութափոխանակության խանգարումների հետ, լյարդի ֆունկցիայի հետ, վերջապես, այժմ կա նաև պարազիտար տեսություն, որը կապում է դրանց առաջացումը որոշ պարազիտների առկայության հետ, և կարիք է լինում մաքրել օրգանիզմը և ճիճվաթափություն անցկացնել:
Բոլոր դեպքերում պետք է զգույշ լինել արևի վառ ճառագայթների ազդեցությունից, խուսափել ուղիղ ճառագայթներից և եթե պրոցեսը իսկապես ակնհայտ բնույթ կկրի, ապա դիմել մասնագիտական զննման և ցանկալի է` բնական բժշկության: Ես այս խորհուրդն եմ տալիս, որովհետև դեղորայքային բժշկությունն ու վիրահատական միջամտությունը միմիայն ծայրահեղ միջոցներ եմ համարում:

----------


## Grieg

իսկ ինչ խորհուրդ կարող եք տալ երակների լայնացման դեպքում ?, և արդյոնք վտանգ է ներկայացնում փորի վրա երակների մեծացումը? և բացի երակների մեծացումից ինչը կարող է ոճ շատ մեծ ուռույցքի պատճառ հանդիսանալ ?
ներեցեք եթե հարցը շատ նեղ մասնագիտական է, 
նախապես շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Առողջագետ

Հարցը շատ հախուռն է ձևակերպված, և դժվար է օգտակար և արժեքավոր պատասխան տալ: Եթե խոսքը լիներ ոտքերի երակների լայնացման մասին, դա բոլորովին այլ բան կնշանակեր, բայց եթե որովայնի մակերեսային երակներն են, դա կարող է որևէ լուրջ պատճառ ունենալ` սրտային անբավարարություն, լյարդի նորագայացություն և այլն..., սակայն չեմ սիրում և ուզում վախեցրած լինել այսքան քիչ ինֆորմացիայի պարագայում: Նայած ում է վերաբերվում, և շատ այլ հանգամանքներ խիստ կարևոր են, անհրաժեշտ է կոնսուլտացիա և ախտորոշման ճշտում... ավելին, ցավոք, ասել չեմ կարող:

----------


## Artgeo

Հարգելի տիկին Նալյան, ճի՞շտ է (մայրիկիս) այն պնդումը, որ ջրալի ճաշ ուտելը պարտադիր է: Հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք ընդհանրապես առանց ջրալի ճաշ ուտելու նորմալ ապրել (ըստ իմ համոզմունքի): Եվ վերջապես ջրալի ճաշը օգո՞ւտ է, թե՞ վնաս:
Եթե հնարավոր է հիմնավորեք պատասխանը, որ հետագայում ես հիմնավորեմ մայրիկիս կամ հակառակը, լռեմ ընդմիշտ ու սուսուփուս ճաշ ուտեմ...

----------


## Առողջագետ

Որքան էլ զարմանալի է, դուք ավելի ճիշտ եք, քան ձեր մայրիկը: Իր համոզմունքը ծագում է  XX դարում ձևավորված սննդային պատկերացումներից, ես էլ, բժշկական իմ կրթությամբ, իմ փոքրիկներին "զոռով-շառով" ջրալի ճաշ էի կերակրում, որպեսզի "աղիքները լավ գործեն" և ընդհանրապես առողջ լինեն: Միայն շատ ավելի ուշ, երբ ինքնակրթությամբ սկսեցի ուսումնասիրել հինգհազարամյա բժշկական մշակույթը, գտա այլ ճշմարտություններ, որոնք այսօր փայլուն արդյունքներ են տալիս իմ բուժական գործում և հետզհետե /թեկուզ դանդաղ/ ճանաչվում են նաև ակադեմիական  բժշկության կողմից;
Սկսեմ ամենահին "ապացույցներից". Ավիցեննան իր հայտնի, աշխարհում թերևս ամենահայտնի բժշկական մենագրության մեջ մի ամբողջ գլուխ է նվիրել` ինչպես ուտել և ինչպես օգտագործել հեղուկները, և գրում է, որ "պինդ" կերակուրը չպետք է զուգակցվի հեղուկների հետ, քանի-որ դրանք "նոսրացնում" են ստամոքսահյութը և դրանով իսկ դժվարացնում, դանդաղեցնում մարսողությունը, առաջացնելով ամենատարբեր նյութափոխության խանգարումներ, սկսած խմորման պրոցեսից մինչև նեխային:
Եվ խորհուրդ է տալիս հեղուկը օգտագործել ուտելուց առաջ կամ "երբ կերակուրը ստամոքսից ներքև է իջնում"` դա տևում է առնվազն 2-2,5 ժամ:
Վերջին հաստատումը /որպեսզի գրառումս մի ամբողջ գիրք չդառնա/, Վաշինգտոնյան համալսարանի բժշկագիտական համալսարանի տեղեկատուն արդեն 90-ականների սկզբի հրատարակման մեջ շեշտում է."Այդպես էլ չհաջողվեց ապացուցել, որ ջրալի կերակուրների օգտագործումը նպաստում է մարսողության ֆունկցիայի բարելավմանը":
Մեր կողմից և այլ գիտական աղբյուրներից էլ ավելացնենք, որ ընդհակառակը` որքան ավելի է արմատավորվել  ջրալի ճաշերի և ուտելու ընթացքում և անմիջապես դրանից հետո հեղուկ օգտագործելու սովորույթը, այնքան ավելի են շատացել ու շատանում ստամոքս-աղիքային և բոլոր տեսակի այլ հիվանդությունները, և բժիշկները` սնունդը կարգավորելու փոխարեն, բուռ-բուռ մարսողական դեղեր են նշանակում` մեզիմներ, ֆեստալներ, կրեոններ և այլն, ավելի ու ավելի տհաճ հետևանքներով:
Սակայն ջրալի ճաշերը ավելի "պինդ" տեսակներով փոխելիս, չպետք է մոռանալ նաև առողջ սննդի այլ սկզբունքները, որոնց մասին տարբեր տեղերում գրել և խոսել ենք, այս պարագայում ամենակարևորը` ուտելու սկզբում առատ կանաչեղեն, բանջարեղեն կամ ուղղակի համեղ սալաթի մի լավ բաժին ուտելու կարևորությունն է` այ սա է կարգավորում մարսողությունը և սրանց մեջ եղած 80-90% ջուրն է, որ կենարար է մարդու առողջության համար: 
Ավելացնեմ, որ հենց ջրալի ճաշերի օգտագործումը և ուտելու ընթացքում ջուր  կամ այլ հեղուկ խմելը ճարպակալմանը նպաստող առավել կարևոր գործոններից են:

----------

Ariadna (24.09.2010), Moonwalker (15.06.2011), Արևածագ (24.09.2010), Մինա (05.06.2011), ՆանՍ (24.09.2010), Ուլուանա (10.01.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Ինչի՞ց է, որ նստածս տեղը հանկարծ ցնցվում եմ:

----------


## Առողջագետ

Ներքին նյարդային լարվածության դրսևորումներ են: Եթե հազվադեպ է, ոչինչ, եթե հաճախ` լավ է ճշտել այդ լարվածության պատճառը և ձգտել վերացնել:

----------


## VisTolog

ՈՒղղակի էս վերջերս լարված եմ, երևի դրանիցա:

----------


## VisTolog

Ավելի ճիշտ` վերջին 1-2 տարիները:

----------


## Առողջագետ

15տարեկան երիտասարդի համար շատ անբնական է 1-2տարի լարված լինելը, գուցե նպատակահարմար է գտնել պատճառը, շտկել այն:

----------


## Karinem

Հարգելի առողջագետ,
Ես 35 տարեկան եմ: Ինձ մոտ շատ պատահաբար առիթմիա հայտնաբերվեց ամիսներ առաջ: Ես բողոքներ չեմ ունեցել: Նախկինում կատարված էլեկտրասրտագրություններն էլ ոչ մի խախտում ցույց չեն տվել: Բախտս չբերեց բժշկի հարցում: Նա մեծ քանակությանբ դեղեր` կորդառոն, պրեդուկտալ նշանակեց, իսկ իմ հարցին թե բնական միջոցներով հնարավոր չէ բուժել, պատասխանեց, որ այդպիսի բուժում նա չգիտի: Դիմեցի այլ բժշկի, որը էխոգրաֆիայի միջոցով պարզեց, որ սրտի հետ կապված պրոբլեմ չկա, եւ առիթմիան արտաքին ազդակների արդյունք կարող է լինել: Ինձ մոտ էկստրասիստոլաներ են, սկսել եմ լարվել ու օրվա մեջ մի քանի անգամ ֆիքսում եմ, որ սիրտս կանոնավոր կերպով սակայն երկու բաբխյուն է արձակում, որը կարող է մի քանի րոպե տեւել: Խնդրում եմ խորհուրդ տալ ինձ, արդյոք դա վտանգավոր է եւ ինչ բնական միջոցներ կան դրանք վերացնելու կամ գոնե հազվադեպ դարձնելու համար:

----------


## yeggarik

Եթե այդ երևույթները շատ խորացած չեն, ապա Ձեզ համար օգտակար կլինի Կատվախոտի (Валериана) դեղապատրաստուկները (Օր. Валериана вечерняя): Կատվախոտը բուսական ծագման հանգստացնող միջոց է, որը բացի սեդատիո էֆեկտից ունի նաև սրտի արյունամատակարարումը բարելավող և ռեթմակարգավորող էֆեկտներ: Ես ինքս կողմ եմ ոչ դեղորայքային բուժմանը, սակայն կարող եմ հաստատ ասել, որ եթե պրոցեսը խորացած է ավելի լավ է ռիկի չդիմել և օգտագործել նշանակված դեղերը: Պրոցեսի թեթևացումից հետո նոր կարող եք անցնել ոչ դեղորայքային (բնական) բուժամիջոցներն:

Ներկայանամ՝ Եգանյան Գարիկ, ԵՊԲՀ ընդհանուր բժշկության ֆակուլտետի 3-րդ կուրսն արդեն ավարտած ուսանող:

Հարգելի Առողջագետ հուսով եմ դեմ չեք լինի, եթե ես էլ երբեմն պատսախանեմ հարցերին:

----------

